# Stacked Washer/Dryer - Type B Unit



## Ryan Schultz (Dec 10, 2019)

From my understanding, they make stacked washer/dryers that are ADA compliant. 

Assuming that is correct, with a stacked washer/dryer arrangement in a Type B Unit, can the 30"x48" clearance be a forward approach, or would it need to be a parallel approach centered on the fixture, as illustrated below?  Thus, we would need to make this closet wider, as a result.


----------



## classicT (Dec 10, 2019)

Options such as https://www.appliancesconnection.com/maytag-commercial-mle20pdcyw.html exist.

Forward or parallel approach will be limited by the loading of the appliance. This comes from A117.1-2009 Section 611.2


----------



## classicT (Dec 10, 2019)

Hmm... the unit in my first post is noted as being ADA compliant, but it doesn't seem to meet the following for the dryer unit above.


----------



## classicT (Dec 10, 2019)

Ty J. said:


> Options such as https://www.appliancesconnection.com/maytag-commercial-mle20pdcyw.html exist.
> 
> Forward or parallel approach will be limited by the loading of the appliance. This comes from A117.1-2009 Section 611.2
> 
> View attachment 6237



Ok, reading a bit more, the manufacturer only describes the washer (the lower unit) as being accessible.

I am not sure that one could do a stacked accessible unit, as the loading for both must be no more than 36-in above finished floor.

Maybe a combo washer/dryer unit?


----------



## steveray (Dec 10, 2019)

And stacked I would  think would always be front loading.....?


----------



## classicT (Dec 10, 2019)

steveray said:


> And stacked I would  think would always be front loading.....?


Upper unit would be, but I have seen the lower unit as a top load.


----------



## Ryan Schultz (Dec 10, 2019)

even though I can find stackable washer/dryers that claim they are ADA accessible, I'm not so sure they really can be.  It seems the top dryer door would be too far up to reach.


----------



## Sleepy (Dec 10, 2019)

Ty J. said:


> Ok, reading a bit more, the manufacturer only describes the washer (the lower unit) as being accessible.



Yeah, that manufacturer's description is pretty deceptive, if you have to dig deep to figure out that only half the assembly is accessible.  I don't see how a stackable arrangement would ever meet accessibility standards.


----------



## steveray (Dec 11, 2019)

Ty J. said:


> Upper unit would be, but I have seen the lower unit as a top load.
> View attachment 6240



Yep....But access to both would be required....The front loading offset is a max...Its actually the centered top loading that is going to get you in trouble in your pic...You said type B? So clear floor space is in play, but not reach ranges.....Interesting.....

1004.9 Operable Parts. Lighting controls, electrical
switches and receptacle outlets, environmental controls,
electrical panelboards, and user controls for security
or intercom systems shall comply with Sections
309.2 and 309.3.
EXCEPTIONS:

6. Controls or switches mounted on appliances.

8. Reset buttons and shut-offs serving appliances,
piping and plumbing fixtures.

1004.10 Laundry Equipment. Washing machines and
clothes dryers shall comply with Section 1004.10.

1004.10.1 Clear Floor Space. A clear floor space complying
with Section 305.3, shall be provided. A parallel
approach shall be provided for a top loading machine. A
forward or parallel approach shall be provided for a front
loading machine.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 11, 2019)

I would think the foot holders or the push handles of the wheelchair would make it difficult to use the stack-able W&D in your first post plan and you haven't provided enough space to meet the requirements for ADA access? IMO

How bout reducing the three cabinets to two, and moving the W&D, move one of the cabinets to the wall side, then it can be used as the laundry cabinet for soaps and clothes baskets in the base cab? Wall between kitchen cab could also be moved or reduced in width if needed. I think you could still get a door or cabinet face frame to hide the W&D?

Just trying to help


----------



## Paul Sweet (Dec 12, 2019)

I thought the side reach was reduced from 54" to 48", or is that just ADASAD?


----------



## mark handler (Dec 12, 2019)

Paul Sweet said:


> I thought the side reach was reduced from 54" to 48", or is that just ADASAD?


Figure I posted is from Current HUD Guidelines


----------



## Yikes (Dec 12, 2019)

mark handler said:


> Figure I posted is from Current HUD Guidelines



Yes, if you are doing an ADAS / CBC 11B laundry area, reach ranges make it virtually impossible to have a stacked unit comply.


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 16, 2019)

Yikes said:


> Yes, if you are doing an ADAS / CBC 11B laundry area, reach ranges make it virtually impossible to have a stacked unit comply.



"Good" discussion, overlaps with best practices and need to know that what a manufacturer claims must always be vetted.


----------



## Jmb (Dec 17, 2019)

In a Type B unit, a parallel approach may be used for top or front loading machines:

*ICC A117.1-2009: 1004.10 Laundry Equipment. *_Washing machines and clothes dryers shall comply with Section 1004.10._

*ICC A117.1-2009: 1004.10.1 Clear Floor Space. *_A clear floor space complying with Section 305.3, shall be provided. A parallel approach shall be provided for a top loading machine. A forward or parallel approach shall be provided for a front loading machine._​

With that being determined, the clear floor space shall be provided as per *ICC A117.1-2009: 305.3*.


*ICC A117.1-2009: 305.3 Size. *_The clear floor space shall be 48 inches (1220 mm) minimum in length and 30 inches (760 mm) minimum in width._​ 

*ICC A117.1-2009: 305.3* NEVER states that the clear floor space needs to center on the appliance. 

When clear floor space is required to center, ICC A117.1-2009 will state as such. 
Here are the section that would state that: 602.2, 606.2, 611.2, 804.5.4.3, 1003.12.3.1, 1003.12.5.4.3, 1004.11.3.1.1, 1004.12.2, 1004.12.2.3.3


----------



## Yikes (Dec 17, 2019)

I'd like to get back to the first comment in the original post:


Ryan Schultz said:


> From my understanding, they make stacked washer/dryers that are *ADA compliant*.



There are currently no ADA compliant stacked washer-dryers available on the market.  There may be FHA compliant stacking combos, but not ADA.

That's because per ADAS 611.4 the range of allowable height range for the bottom of the door opening on washer and dryers is 15"-36".  Even the smallest recreational vehicle-sized stacking washers and dryers can't get both of their stacked doors to fit within that 21" range.

There are all-in-one combo units available, but that is not the same as stacked.  Most of those are condensing instead of vented dryers, and of course you can't wash and dry simultaneously, which is out of compliance with comparable facilitation of unit amenities in multifamily housing implied by ADAS 233.3.5.


----------



## classicT (Dec 17, 2019)

I am inclined to agree with you Yikes.

Manufacturers seem to suggest ADA compliance, but I have not seen a unit that fully complies.


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 18, 2019)

"suggest" is the misleading key. There is no ADA approval agency, bewary of manufactures claims or use of the ISA.


----------



## Ryan Schultz (Dec 19, 2019)

For what it's worth, our AHJ says a stacked washer/dryer is okay in a Type B unit as long as it's front loading.


----------



## classicT (Dec 19, 2019)

Is the AHJ going to be the one that gets named in an ADA discrimination suit? Or would that be the owner and their design team?


----------



## Yikes (Dec 19, 2019)

Ty J., in fairness to the OP, the first post talked about ADA machines, but the context was ANSI 117 type B.  So, there's a bit of confusion as to applicable code.
If the dwelling units are publicly funded, then ADA mobility requirements will apply to 5% of the units, the stacked washer-dryer would not comply in those particular ADA mobility units.
In the remaining units, the stacked W/D may not be a problem with the remaining ANSI 117 type B..


----------



## Ryan Schultz (Dec 19, 2019)

Yes, for this particular case.  The project is in Wisconsin, 2009 ICC A117.1 applies, as I understand it.


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 20, 2019)

His call to make but not DOJ/FHA compliant?


----------



## Yikes (Dec 23, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> His call to make but not DOJ/FHA compliant?


Per previous post #10, which was the illustration from FHA manual page 2.27, a stacked washer/dryer can be made FHA compliant, if the 30x48 parallel wheelchair space is centered on the stack.


----------

